# Hello!!



## cathycasi21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone
I've recently joined this forum.  I think I signed up yesterday.  I'm in hapkido rite now.  I have a yellow belt.  I should have been at an orange belt by now but I kept missing the tests. heheh  I've been doing hapkido for about 9 months now and I love it.  I did aikido 2 years ago, but I wasn't really learning anything from it.  I plan on taking tae kwon do when I have more money. hehhe I just finished my EMT certificate.  Well anyways, Thanks for having me in the forum! 

cathycasi21


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2006)

Glad to have you, remember if you need anything just ask one of the many Mentors or Mods around here.
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 18, 2006)

_Welcome!_


----------



## Paul B (Jun 18, 2006)

Allreet! Welcome Cathy! Always good to have another Hapkidoin on board!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum
and Congradulations on getting your EMT certificate


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 18, 2006)

Great to have you here! I answered your post over here (click). Check it out; there's some good info on the medic class for you!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome.....Always good to see another hapkido practitioner....Which style of hapkido do you study and where?  See you in the KMA boards and the hapkido section.

Welcome aboard.

Matt


----------



## Gemini (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi again!  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Cathy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Great to have you here Cathy   Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kreth (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pstarr (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Calhoun (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello,
I am also new to this froum and taking Hapkido (yellow belt)
And doing TaeKwonDo as well.
I may be yellow belt for awhile, and not really concerned about it.
So, I take it you learn same and cross hand grabs, all the rolls and falls,
And some kicks?
Keep in touch.


----------



## cathycasi21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Calhoun said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am also new to this froum and taking Hapkido (yellow belt)
> And doing TaeKwonDo as well.
> I may be yellow belt for awhile, and not really concerned about it.
> ...


 
Yeah I learned some kicks, grabs, throws.  What belt are you in tae kwon do?


----------



## cathycasi21 (Jun 21, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Welcome.....Always good to see another hapkido practitioner....Which style of hapkido do you study and where? See you in the KMA boards and the hapkido section.
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Matt


 
Thanks!  I'm actually not too sure what type of hapkido it is.  But I'm studying here in canada.  I actually have a demonstration coming up this saturday and I'm pretty nervous about it! heheheh anyways, cya around!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------

